# To grain or not to grain, that is my question? Also how to medicate?



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi, yep it's me again!

 So the breeder that I have been talking to is switching her whole herd over from being grain fed to only having hay and graze. This is whom I got my baby boys from. The lady that I got my 4 yr old doe Hana Bean from also said that Hana was only on hay and graze.

My question is because Hana is pregers, and the babies are almost 3 weeks old, should I stick with what they are doing? Or should I start intraducing some grain? 

If I should grain, what kind would you all sugest? One lady told me to use an All Breed grain for Hana.

My other question regarding medication, one of the babies has the runs and I have this stuff called "LMF Digest 911" it sais to give as a food topper. But the boys are bottle fed so how do I do that? Or do I just try and give it to them and hope they will eat it?

Thanks again everyone
and sorry for my spelling


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 22, 2012)

The kid (3 weeks right?) probably needs treatment for coccidia, which can take down a goat pretty quickly.  I'd be getting my hands on some DiMethox 40%.


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 22, 2012)

How do they get that? I just bumped up the amout of milk he was getting and I don't think he was ready for it yet. He has alway (so far) eaten less than his brother. I was told if you feed them to much it can cause the runs? Could this be right?


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2012)

At about 3 weeks they need prevention for coccidia, use di-methox 40% at 1cc per 5lb day one, and 1cc per 10# for days 2,3,4,5 every 21 days. the one with the runs, I would give him some electrolites, for a day or put neomoycin in his bottle. He needs the ecletrolites to keep him hydrated. also could give him a b-12 shot. I don't let mine drink milk when they have the runs. I would also try some baking soda about 1/4 tsp in his bottle. I feed my goats at 3 weeks,  adm mediacated goat pellets, and offer hay, water and minerals, free choice. As for the mom I usually grain mine, but mine are milkers, after kidding they need all the protein and help they can get, I also feed afafla pellets, Or use the hay. someone else could give you more suggestions. what kinda goats are they????


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2012)

since your bottling, let the one with the runs have electrolits with baking soda, and get some neomycin.


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 22, 2012)

They are Oberhaslis, and the doe like I said is pregnant and will be a milking goat for us. What kind of grain do you have your milkers on?

As for the electrolits, dose pediolite work? Cause I have some of that. and should it just be the same amount that I would give him of milk?

You guys are being such a great help, I am starting to not be as paniced.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 22, 2012)

Coccidia are in the environment and in their digestive system but around 3-4 weeks of age (and occasionally at other points in their adult life), these parasitic protozoa can overrun their systems, cause diarrhea, damage the intestinal lining, and cause them to have stunted growth or die.

The 911 is a probiotic, which may be nice to replenish their little guts with good bacteria once they are getting better but it will not treat the coccidiosis.  

Dimethox is not something you can get at a TSC, but can get it from ValleyVet, Caprine, or Hoegger's online.  If you can't get it right away from them, maybe check with other goat people in your area to see if they have any on hand or maybe a vet.

Overeating can also cause the runs but he is the right age for coccidiosis and it is fairly common.


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 22, 2012)

Great thanks.

 But still wondering if Children Pedialyte (sp?) will work.


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 22, 2012)

Also you said you never give him milk when they have runs. So do you only give them the electrlite?


----------



## elevan (Feb 22, 2012)

Happy Farming Momma said:
			
		

> Great thanks.
> 
> But still wondering if Children Pedialyte (sp?) will work.





> Also you said you never give him milk when they have runs. So do you only give them the electrlite?


Yes, Children's pedialyte will work great for electrolyte replenishment.  I've used it plenty of times myself.  And yep, pull the milk for 24-48 hours and just give electrolytes.

Also here is some info on Coccidia for you:  http://www.backyardherds.com/web/viewblog.php?id=2607-coccidia-goat


----------



## Happy Farming Momma (Feb 22, 2012)

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!


----------



## poorboys (Feb 22, 2012)

for the milking doe, 3 weeks before kidding I up the grain, I feed 16% feed mixed with afafla pellets, 2 times a day, and after kidding, when she's on the milk stand she get's the same feed 2 times a day, 2 cups up to a pint, depending on her need, Or use a scoup full, My feed store mixes my grain so I can give them more protein at this time. and yes like elven said pedilite works good for your kid, I warm mine up when feeding in a bottle.


----------

